# Who is this member?



## Madame X (Oct 15, 2007)

My Mom told me there use to be or could be still a member on this forum who had a website of free halloween music but she doesnt remember his name or the name of the website can someone help me Thanks


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Is it possibly this:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/97000-my-stuff-still-out-there-ya-all.html*


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm guessing either Scar Stuff or the Mostly Ghostly Blauuuuugggh.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try googling under Blogs Halloween music


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

try this thread

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/64361-halloween-music-blogs.html


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Sadly, a lot of those quality blogs that had those cool files are gone.
Scar Stuff took down the vast majority of his stuff, Mostly Ghostly USED to have files but now has only midis as I recall (I may be wrong about this - I've followed old Mostly ghostly links and gotten a "this blog no longer exists", but I am under the impression our own Halloweiner was the same person...)

Frankly, I get most of my mp3s from Amazon, songs culled from lists posted here.

As for some of the vintage stuff, it may be harder to find now that many of these blogs are dead.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I loved Mostly Ghostly, I was sad to see it go


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes that was my blog. I had to move to give up posting new links because I had a Troll who was contacting every music hosting site I used, and making them remove my links. I got tired of reposting links ever other day so I guess the Troll won. I still have a Mostly Ghostly Blaaahhhggg *HERE*. Most of the links are dead however, and shall remain that way. It's pretty sad. Same reason Jason at scar Stuff gave up sharing. You'll see from the top of this page link that I do share music at a new location, but the music sharing sections are hidden. So you'll have to contact Kidsongs, and ask him for access. Tell him Dave sent you.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Halloweiner. Just want to say thanks for the blog! I came across it a few years back and was just amazed at the stuff you had there (including some great old memories). It's still a great resource of information and artwork - that Jack Davis artwork on the front page is fantastic. So nice to be able to move beyond Monster Mash. 

Too bad your site didn't motivate some of these companies to toss some of this stuff up on iTunes. Probably too busy calling their lawyers.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I've just bought a bargain cd at Tesco, for £5 with 100 halloween/spooky themed songs/music and there are some real old tunes including stuff from the 30s and 40s on there. Can you get anything like that in the US?


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Miss your blog, Halloweiner. Wish you would have gone the way of having it "members only", but if the troll has a will, it'll find a way...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

carmilla1970 said:


> I've just bought a bargain cd at Tesco, for £5 with 100 halloween/spooky themed songs/music and there are some real old tunes including stuff from the 30s and 40s on there. Can you get anything like that in the US?


I'm not familiar with anything like that here no. Sounds great though.

I'm sorry I had to give up the blogs too, but I just got tired of posting, and re-posting and re-posting some links as many as 10 times. I tried the "Members Only" thing, but at that time you were only allowed to approve 100 people. I needed 8 times that many slots.
So I moved to the YUKU Forum where we were able to hide the music sharing sections as "Invitation Only".


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness (May 9, 2010)

So how can we obtain and invite to your YUKU forum?

Thanks In Advance
ForbiddenDarkness


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You have to go there, and register with YUKU for free, and then ask Kidssongs for access. The link is on the top of the Mostly Ghostly Blaaahhhggg.


----------



## Madame X (Oct 15, 2007)

THANKS GANG FOR YOUR RESPONCES BUT MOM FOUND IT HERE IT IS http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Savoir Faire is everywhere - or in this case, Halloweiner.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Halloweiner said:


> Yes that was my blog. I had to move to give up posting new links because I had a Troll who was contacting every music hosting site I used, and making them remove my links. I got tired of reposting links ever other day so I guess the Troll won. I still have a Mostly Ghostly Blaaahhhggg *HERE*. Most of the links are dead however, and shall remain that way. It's pretty sad. Same reason Jason at scar Stuff gave up sharing. You'll see from the top of this page link that I do share music at a new location, but the music sharing sections are hidden. So you'll have to contact Kidsongs, and ask him for access. Tell him Dave sent you.


Sorry to hear about the troll, I have yet to have anyone like that. I just share it for the fun of it because I know that many people out there can't obtain stuff like this in other countries. Thankfully all my links are still working but what I've learned is NEVER use massmirror, sendspace, and now rapidshare. I've been sticking to megaupload and it seems to be doing good so far with keeping my old posts.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

LOL...yes Madame X that is me too. ScarySounds. I use MediaFire now. MegaCrapload was the one I had the most trouble with.


----------

